# Tomorow i will break my back



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Customer bought a 300 lb $4,000 free standing tub that i have to swap in.
Had to remove glass for shower. Have no room and two flights of stairs.
Wish me luck. Fml


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Customer bought a 300 lb $4,000 free standing tub that i have to swap in.
> Had to remove glass for shower. Have no room and two flights of stairs.
> Wish me luck. Fml


you got a helper?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Customer bought a 300 lb $4,000 free standing tub that i have to swap in.
> ...



New green horn. 110 lbs lol
I told mt boss i want 3 other guys who ca lift


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> New green horn. 110 lbs lol
> I told mt boss i want 3 other guys who ca lift


Well you just made my tomorrow sound like a breeze! 11 main lines, mostly basement clean outs. 

Yeah, that’s a 4 man job for safety’s sake.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > New green horn. 110 lbs lol
> ...


I more worried about dropping a 4k stone tub lol
My body is already ruind


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hire piano movers. Not only do they have the know how and tools to maneuver such heavy objects, they also have insurance. It's a wise investment.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Got it, homeowner gave me some painkillers after.
Stupid thing landed on a joist an had duct work next to it to add to the awefull morning


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you better have charged enough for your troubles...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

hope theres good insulation on that wall... if its a new house likely freeze. great job custom house custom problems


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> hope theres good insulation on that wall... if its a new house likely freeze. great job custom house custom problems


Freezing inside pipes?? Tell me more.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Freezing inside pipes?? Tell me more.


Those pipes are on an outside wall. So there is only a layer of fiberglass, plywood, vapor barrier, and the siding stopping the pipes from freezing. Basically if there is any issue with the wall like some moisture getting in the pipes may freeze.

Most winters our freeze up calls that aren't from a failed heat source are the pipes serving kitchen faucets as they are almost always on an outside wall so there will be a window above the kitchen sink to look out while you do dishes and so you have good lighting. I often find it faster to stub up new lines through the bottom of the cabinet than to mess with the old lines in the wall as the insulation is probably toast anyway.


.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> Those pipes are on an outside wall. So there is only a layer of fiberglass, plywood, vapor barrier, and the siding stopping the pipes from freezing. Basically if there is any issue with the wall like some moisture getting in the pipes may freeze.
> 
> Most winters our freeze up calls that aren't from a failed heat source are the pipes serving kitchen faucets as they are almost always on an outside wall so there will be a window above the kitchen sink to look out while you do dishes and so you have good lighting. I often find it faster to stub up new lines through the bottom of the cabinet than to mess with the old lines in the wall as the insulation is probably toast anyway.
> 
> ...


Up here kitchen water lines come through the floor, or across the inside of the cupboards. 
Vertical drains can run on outside wall on the warm side. 
At 40 below they will freeze inside the wall even if the heat is on.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > Freezing inside pipes?? Tell me more.
> ...


Its a floor mounted faucet.
Waterlines are in the joist


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Its a floor mounted faucet.
> Waterlines are in the joist


Our eyes ain't so good anymore :biggrin: :glasses:

.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Those pipes are on an outside wall. So there is only a layer of fiberglass, plywood, vapor barrier, and the siding stopping the pipes from freezing. Basically if there is any issue with the wall like some moisture getting in the pipes may freeze.
> 
> Most winters our freeze up calls that aren't from a failed heat source are the pipes serving kitchen faucets as they are almost always on an outside wall so there will be a window above the kitchen sink to look out while you do dishes and so you have good lighting. I often find it faster to stub up new lines through the bottom of the cabinet than to mess with the old lines in the wall as the insulation is probably toast anyway.
> 
> ...



We never put water lines in outside walls. The only time it freezes inside is when it's in a joist that isn't insulated and or has a direct hole from the outside.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Good luck replacing that faucet when it fails. It ain't going to be me!!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you better have charged enough for your troubles...


 X2. Pain and suffering.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll bet hooking up the waste was a real treat.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> I'll bet hooking up the waste was a real treat.


I built a stair case with 4 90's ahah
Swivel 90 right on the drain threads.
I was cutting my hand on nails tightning it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

On those type of hook ups, I tell the customer I need access from the bottom, stressing the need to verify a leak less installation. Otherwise, no warranty.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> On those type of hook ups, I tell the customer I need access from the bottom, stressing the need to verify a leak less installation. Otherwise, no warranty.


In my area you say that line and you lose any chance of doing the reno. On the other hand I don't even try reno's anymore, sick and tired of all them cheap skates, free estimates and cut throat competitor rates.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

When I lived in SLC, UT. I lived in a house that the bathtub was punched 
out over the outside wall, when ever it froze the bathtub trap would freeze
the only way was to fill bathtub with hot water and wait for it to open :sad2:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> When I lived in SLC, UT. I lived in a house that the bathtub was punched
> out over the outside wall, when ever it froze the bathtub trap would freeze
> the only way was to fill bathtub with hot water and wait for it to open :sad2:





So get this schit. I had one job years ago, clogged tub and sink on second floor. The woman had taken a bath the night prior and it wouldn't drain, tub was still full. It was her first night in this seasonal in a while so I was thinking really hard hair/soap buildup whatever.


I am snaking from the trap adapter under the sink when it dawns on me that the level in the tub is higher than the trap adapter.....a moment later the tub starts draining and I hear it. I mutter OH DUCK and run past the woman down the stairs to find water crashing through the kitchen drywall ceiling. The abs had frozen and cracked from cold air rushing through and old 4" hole for a dryer vent that someone had shoved fiberglass in and it fell out.


I opened the drywall ceiling and took LOTS of pictures of all the ice. I didn't need the evidence to melt so she could say it was my snake that cracked it.


I cleaned everything up and explained everything to her and even helped start this old woodstove. That pos later tried to tell her insurance it was our fault even though I showed her where the ice had pushed the pipes like 6" apart, this huge block of ice was right in front of her. Luckily the office had the pictures I took to send her insurance company.


I don't believe we work for her anymore.





.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> So get this schit. I had one job years ago, clogged tub and sink on second floor. The woman had taken a bath the night prior and it wouldn't drain, tub was still full. It was her first night in this seasonal in a while so I was thinking really hard hair/soap buildup whatever.
> 
> 
> I am snaking from the trap adapter under the sink when it dawns on me that the level in the tub is higher than the trap adapter.....a moment later the tub starts draining and I hear it. I mutter OH DUCK and run past the woman down the stairs to find water crashing through the kitchen drywall ceiling. The abs had frozen and cracked from cold air rushing through and old 4" hole for a dryer vent that someone had shoved fiberglass in and it fell out.
> ...



Speaking of a mess....I made one yesterday. Not sure I want to say it.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> > So get this schit. I had one job years ago, clogged tub and sink on second floor. The woman had taken a bath the night prior and it wouldn't drain, tub was still full. It was her first night in this seasonal in a while so I was thinking really hard hair/soap buildup whatever.
> ...


We have all made messes tango


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Got it, homeowner gave me some painkillers after.
> Stupid thing landed on a joist an had duct work next to it to add to the awefull morning



This is why I mostly do service work these days... 
I’m getting too old to futs around with lifting and moving heavy $h1T..

High 5 for you for getting it done.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Speaking of a mess....I made one yesterday. Not sure I want to say it.





Don't worry, gas station sushi does that to all of us :surprise: :vs_laugh:


.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> We have all made messes tango


I was working on a ladder, in this hotter than balls utility room, up in the joist bay, 3 FEET FROM A WASPS NEST. Yellow jackets, paper wasps. They were just chilling on their nest, leaving me alone. Until I started up the torch that is. Apparently the sudden blast of "warm" air going their way was startling.


Before all that excitement I accidentally hit the valve handle open when I ripped off the old pex and the water sprayed some active networking equipment a bit. Luckily it was only some very minor spray. Besides, who the hell puts schit like that in a place like that?!?!?!


The wasps lost btw, no stings for me and several of them got roasted :devil3:




.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > We have all made messes tango
> ...


Iv left my glue pod open on my ladder, i was wearing shorts...its spilt all down my leg into my boot, had to shave my leg hair on my lunch lol

Another time had a two first floor units backing up. Tubs filled with sewage, sucked out 20 galons with a shop van it kept comming up the tub, i shut the water off to building, tried eeling from second floor ( no c/0 on first floor or outside) no luck...sewage still flowing up tenents losing their minds.
Told my apprentice to get in the tub as soon i pull the toilet you stick the vac hose in the flange as i eel.
Shop vac filled up had to cables in didnt get it yet, vac started smoking, caught on fire, sewage flowing out the bathroom down the hallway, got it with 3rd cable pulled out rags. Hallway in apartment had to mopped up and set fans up to dry the place lol

Couple of memorable days i could go on an on with these lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> .......
> Shop vac filled up had to cables in didnt get it yet, vac started smoking, caught on fire, sewage flowing out the bathroom down the hallway, got it with 3rd cable pulled out rags. Hallway in apartment had to mopped up and set fans up to dry the place lol
> 
> Couple of memorable days i could go on an on with these lol



Back my first like 6 months snaking, got a call for a whole house clogged, basement toilet wouldn't work, pipe under slab went out right under toilet. 



I had this extremely huge drop cloth. The last drain guy bought it from some hardware store in west bumfuk because it was all they had. It was several drop cloth sections sewn together, some tan and some orange. Looked like a parachute folded up, had to be like 40x20 at least, Idk, I never fully unfolded it. It was all I had so I put it down in the bathroom.




I get my giant drop cloth down, I already had my shop vac because at the time I didn't have a toilet sucker so it was shop vac or *sponge* lain:. I pull the toilet and sewage starts coming up!!!! :surprise: I quickly roll my parachute into a sausage and put it across the doorway to stop the sewage from going to the carpeted hall. The homeowner is only like 20' down the hall reading a book. He must have heard my exasperated movements, he asks "How's it going?". I manage to respond it's going well without sounding strained.* I fling back the tub curtain to find it was half full and still draining! *Luckily the tub stopper worked. Also luckily they caulked the baseboard so nothing left the bathroom.


I vac it all up and dump it in the bathtub. Amazingly I had just finished wiping everything up when he pokes his head in to see how things are going. I set the parachute out on the lawn to dry, ended up giving it to a newcon guy a couple months later, never mentioned what it had been soaked with :surprise::vs_laugh:






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I was working on a ladder, in this hotter than balls utility room, up in the joist bay, 3 FEET FROM A WASPS NEST. Yellow jackets, paper wasps. They were just chilling on their nest, leaving me alone. Until I started up the torch that is. Apparently the sudden blast of "warm" air going their way was startling.
> 
> 
> Before all that excitement I accidentally hit the valve handle open when I ripped off the old pex and the water sprayed some active networking equipment a bit. Luckily it was only some very minor spray. Besides, who the hell puts schit like that in a place like that?!?!?!
> ...


well I will tell you why starting the torch got the bees going...CO gas....its makes bees aggressive....when I work on my bee hives and you want to PISS them off..breath on them and you can hear the loud roar of buzzing they make..just before they attack you...of course im dressed in a full bee suit not to get stung, but even then a few land hits through the suit...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

How I got a 600lb. 25,000$ tub to the second floor.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> How I got a 600lb. 25,000$ tub to the second floor.


Ill tell my boss to sub out the next heavy tub job to you lol


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I was freezing water lines and capping them between floors of a hospital. One of the freeze plugs blew on a 140° hot line. Too hot to put a rag over and I didn't have a dowel or anything else to stanch the flow. Flooded a good portion of the level below before they could get the building shut down. Thought they were going to sue me into oblivion. But no. One of the hospital staff helping to clean up spilled the beans. They had a similar incident just a couple of months before and hadn't changed their protocol nor warned us of the incident. Close shave.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> I was freezing water lines and capping them between floors of a hospital. One of the freeze plugs blew on a 140° hot line. Too hot to put a rag over and I didn't have a dowel or anything else to stanch the flow. Flooded a good portion of the level below before they could get the building shut down. Thought they were going to sue me into oblivion. But no. One of the hospital staff helping to clean up spilled the beans. They had a similar incident just a couple of months before and hadn't changed their protocol nor warned us of the incident. Close shave.


Im going to tell you a trick that works good for those oh schit moments..take a small diameter tin can by 4 or 6 inches deep, and pump out an inch of silicone in the bottom and tap to even out, and let it cure...then if you have a blow out like you said you put the tin can over the flowing hot water or cold and push down hard and the pipe will bury into the silicone and either stop or almost stop the water and you can hold the can with a rag if it gets too hot..then hold on till they can shut down the water...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Im going to tell you a trick that works good for those oh schit moments..take a small diameter tin can by 4 or 6 inches deep, and pump out an inch of silicone in the bottom and tap to even out, and let it cure...then if you have a blow out like you said you put the tin can over the flowing hot water or cold and push down hard and the pipe will bury into the silicone and either stop or almost stop the water and you can hold the can with a rag if it gets too hot..then hold on till they can shut down the water...


The proper solution would have been to use a male or female adapter and a brass plug/cap. Doing so would have substantially lessened the heat and pressure buildup on the face of the ice plug. A wedged dowel pounded in with a hammer would work as well as your clever idea. 
A pressed cap would be my choice these days.
Hind sight is 20-20.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> The proper solution would have been to use a male or female adapter and a brass plug/cap. Doing so would have substantially lessened the heat and pressure buildup on the face of the ice plug. A wedged dowel pounded in with a hammer would work as well as your clever idea.
> A pressed cap would be my choice these days.
> Hind sight is 20-20.


one of my contractors years ago calls and says one of his guys broke off the handle to the main water line in a house they were renovating, when I got there, they had rigged up a drain line from the valve to outside..quite the rube goldberg of design...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Necessity is the mother of invention


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> I was freezing water lines and capping them between floors of a hospital. One of the freeze plugs blew on a 140° hot line. Too hot to put a rag over and I didn't have a dowel or anything else to stanch the flow. Flooded a good portion of the level below before they could get the building shut down. Thought they were going to sue me into oblivion. But no. One of the hospital staff helping to clean up spilled the beans. They had a similar incident just a couple of months before and hadn't changed their protocol nor warned us of the incident. Close shave.


I had an almost identical situation in a high rise a few years ago. 160 degrees hitting me in the face as I’m trying to push a 3/4” shark bite cap on but with all the excitement I wasn’t quite strong enough. I tried again and my coworker had to help me push it on. That was a huge lesson for me on locking valves out!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention




And laziness is the father :wink:


.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> And laziness is the father :wink:
> 
> 
> .


I wouldn't call Steve Jobs lazy and he was a classic invention father.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I wouldn't call Steve Jobs lazy and he was a classic invention father.



I wouldn't call him lazy either. I was merely pointing out that many inventions are spawned from laziness. When something seems like more work than cobbling together a mechanical solution that is often what happens.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I wouldn't call him lazy either. I was merely pointing out that many inventions are spawned from laziness. When something seems like more work than cobbling together a mechanical solution that is often what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it all depends on what your definition of laziness is....I see a person that makes an invention to make his job easier is working smarter, not harder...and if it increases production and he makes more money..neither is that " being Lazy"......
so whats your definition of " lazyness"....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> it all depends on what your definition of laziness is....I see a person that makes an invention to make his job easier is working smarter, not harder...and if it increases production and he makes more money..neither is that " being Lazy"......
> so whats your definition of " lazyness"....





Still seems like laziness to me. I didn't say it wasn't smart. All animals, including humans, exist solely to procreate. Evolution has rewarded laziness, those who expend less energy require less food and when food is scarce that is important.


Humans are a bit different in that we have "free thought" and a larger breath of emotions which can lead us to work away from our born instincts.






.


----------



## David Puckette (Jan 9, 2011)

*This is what I use on freestanding tubs. Once it's roughed in, you just lower the tub down and the tailpiece seals automatically. any problems just pull the tub back up and out. Buy on Amazon for around 135.00, charge customer 245.00 !*


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

David Puckette said:


> *This is what I use on freestanding tubs. Once it's roughed in, you just lower the tub down and the tailpiece seals automatically. any problems just pull the tub back up and out. Buy on Amazon for around 135.00, charge customer 245.00 !*


got a link to that product ?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Bayside500 said:


> got a link to that product ?


There's sold at supply houses and most big box stores.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

David Puckette said:


> *This is what I use on freestanding tubs. Once it's roughed in, you just lower the tub down and the tailpiece seals automatically. any problems just pull the tub back up and out. Buy on Amazon for around 135.00, charge customer 245.00 !*


are they allowed to be used by code???


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> are they allowed to be used by code???


I've installed several, best thing ever! It is sold at my supplier than it's a safe bet it is.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I've installed several, best thing ever! It is sold at my supplier than it's a safe bet it is.


 I would have to say our codes differ....and in this country each state has some crazy codes..in all my years of different tub installs I have yet not be able to hook the tub waste up by planning ahead...
that may have its place but a bit pricey depending on where you use it...if you would have to rip open a finished ceiling and it will save a repair of sheetrock or other material then it would be worth it..just to use because you couldnt figure out how to get access the the tub drain..not so much...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I would have to say our codes differ....and in this country each state has some crazy codes..in all my years of different tub installs I have yet not be able to hook the tub waste up by planning ahead...
> that may have its place but a bit pricey depending on where you use it...if you would have to rip open a finished ceiling and it will save a repair of sheetrock or other material then it would be worth it..just to use because you couldnt figure out how to get access the the tub drain..not so much...


Here I pay them 200$ and like I said previously people will refuse you doing the entire job if you tell them you need to open the ceiling below. People are nuts but that's how it is. It's also great because if you need to tighten or replace the faucet on a free standing tub all you have to do is lift the tub. I have a picture in the soap thread.


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/os-b-island-tub-drain-rough-in/1000862262


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

David Puckette said:


> *This is what I use on freestanding tubs. Once it's roughed in, you just lower the tub down and the tailpiece seals automatically. any problems just pull the tub back up and out. Buy on Amazon for around 135.00, charge customer 245.00 !*


I use them also. Usually for new residential jobs.
In the case i had, i had to relocate the drain below.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Here I pay them 200$ and like I said previously people will refuse you doing the entire job if you tell them you need to open the ceiling below. People are nuts but that's how it is. It's also great because if you need to tighten or replace the faucet on a free standing tub all you have to do is lift the tub. I have a picture in the soap thread.
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/os-b-island-tub-drain-rough-in/1000862262


$200.00 for some little rubber and plastic is a complete rip off..for $30 bucks its reasonable..but I guess they bend you over if you want the easy install..


here it is on amazon a bit cheaper..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

amazon cheaper..
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...p/B01ETP6XNY&usg=AOvVaw2J5N4bd7XdQ8sH4BEquLR7


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> amazon cheaper..
> ]


Bah, with the fees and export... 200$ or more anyway.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Bah, with the fees and export... 200$ or more anyway.


4U..not me...
but it would have to be some sort of special something to spend the money for that..


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > Bah, with the fees and export... 200$ or more anyway.
> ...


Meh, just charge the customer. Better then leaving a patch of drywall missing in the basement to complete the install on the finish...thats what we used to do untill these drains were invented.
Drywallers like it lol


----------

